# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Tour >  Tour giá rẻ tuần 3 tháng 03/2014 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Đến với Đà Lạt, thành phố ngàn hoa, tận hửơng chút không khí gió hiu hiu se lạnh, thưởng thức tách cafe sáng bên cạnh những con dốc sương mù, dạo bước chợ đêm với vô số sản phẩm thủ công khéo léo. Du ngọan đảo Tuần Châu - Hạ Long trên tàu du lịch cao cấp 5 sao, ngắm nhìn tòan cảnh non nước hữu tình xứng tầm là 1 trong những 7 kì quan thiên nhiên được thế giới công nhận.

*TRONG NƯỚC*

*TP.HỒ CHÍ MINH - ĐÀ LẠT - NHA TRANG 5N4Đ*

Thời gian: 5 ngày 4 đêmGiá tour: 4.035.000 ~ 4.595.000 VNĐ/ kháchPhương tiện: xe du lịchKhởi hành: 30/4

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Xe du lịch đưa đón và hướng dẫn viên suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịchChi phí khách sạnVé vào cổng, các bữa ăn theo chuơng trình

*Giá tour không bao gồm: tiền bồi dưỡng cho HDV và tài xế.

Chương trình tour của công ty DL VĂN HÓA VIỆT

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*HÀ NỘI - TUẦN CHÂU - HẠ LONG*

Thời gian: 2 ngày 1 đêmGiá tour từ: 1.680.000VND/ngườiPhương tiện: xe du lịchKhởi hành: hàng ngày

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Các bữa ăn theo chương trình, vé thăm quanKhách sạn tiêu chuẩn 3 saoXe đưa đón và hướng dẫn viên suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịch

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Các chi phí cá nhân không nằm trong chương trình. Tiền bồi dưỡng cho HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của công ty du lịch VietSense

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*TP.HCM - TRƯƠNG GIA GIỚI - PHƯỢNG HOÀNG - CHANG SA*

Thời gian: 7 ngày 6 đêmGiá tour: 16.800.000 VND/ kháchPhương tiện di chuyển: máy bayKhởi hành: 23/3

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé Máy Bay, xe và HDV nhiệt tình, suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịchChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Hộ chiếu, chi phí cá nhân, tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế.

Chương trình tour của CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN DU LỊCH THIÊN NHIÊN

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*HÀ NỘI - DUBAI - ABU DHABI*

Thời gian: 6 ngày 5 đêmGiá tour từ: 34.900.000 VND/ kháchPhương tiện đi lại: máy bayKhởi hành: 28/3, 28/4

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay, xe đưa đón và hướng dẫn viên suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịch.Vé tham quan, các bữa ăn theo chuơng trình.

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Hộ chiếu, chi phí cá nhân, tiền bồi dưỡng cho HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của Vietrantour

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------

